# Humping



## openallhours27 (Aug 24, 2010)

Does anyone have experience of this?
Chi Chi started this yesterday, my daughter was playing with him on the floor and he started to hump her leg. I told her to stop play and stand up, which she did, He started again as soon as she sat down.
He also humped my husbands leg tonight whilst he sat on the sofa.
How do you guys deal with this?


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Humping is either sexual frustration or dominance. Chichi is 5 moths old isn't he?? He will b maturing and is the best time to start thinking about getting him neutered I actually think it's a dominance thing with his age!! You need to correct him when he does it this includes your daughter as he's testing his place in your house 

Daisy humped one of her toys and I use to poke her and tell her no she only did it a few times she humps other dogs now which is fine by me just not allowed humans


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Yes humping people is rooted in dominance, stuffies and other dogs, not a big deal to me at all.
I would correct him as Sarah said when he does this.


----------



## openallhours27 (Aug 24, 2010)

Believe me he is being corrected but ive never known a dog to be so persistant, he just doesnt want to back down with anything.
Im sure its a dominance thing, i shall be getting him neutered real soon.

Are chis known for their persistance?


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

openallhours27 said:


> Are chis known for their persistance?


Yes! As a general rule they're very persistant dogs! (at least all the ones ive ever met are!)


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

openallhours27 said:


> Are chis known for their persistance?


This could be a loaded question :lol: 

It depends, my dog humps his stuffie and the cat, actually the cat humps him back sometimes it's hilarious to watch.
He does not hump people however, never even tries.

They can be stubborn until they realize you are top dog.


----------



## openallhours27 (Aug 24, 2010)

I shall deffo be top dog lol, he wont get away with taking liberties, he just needs to learn pretty quick lol.


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

<sigh>

Yeah, humping. 

It's been an issue with Tango. He was neutered at around 8 months, shortly after I rescued him. He didn't even start humping anything till after his neuter. He's never tried to hump a human, but my roommate has a pug, and he goes after her every chance he gets. I've also learned~~the hard way lol!~~ which toys NOT to get him because depending on size/shape, he'll hump those too. Interestingly he's NEVER tried to hump Jazz, which still surprises me. 

He's not around the pug very much thank goodness, but when they get together, he just goes sorta mindless! He'll hump, I'll correct him, he'll stop, then 10 seconds later he's at it again. It's like his brain turns off (which isn't surprising, given that another part of his anatomy has turned on lol) I sorta wish the pug would growl at him or something, but she just ignores him which unfortunately reinforces his behavior. 

I don't think there's any kind of quick fix. If you find one, let me know will you?


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Sigh here as well. 

Godric hasn't full on started humping, but every now and then I catch him getting a little "frisky" with a couple toys so I too have removed specific toys.

Gretel on the other hand humped a stuffed elephant we've had since we got her and just recently I convinced my boyfriend that's what she was doing! "Girls don't hump, Amanda" but guess who caught her in the act!


----------



## ChiMama2Hs (Sep 10, 2010)

My female chi will try to hump my arm every once in a while if I'm not paying her enough attention or when she is getting over-playful and energetic!!! I just remove my arm, place her down away from me, and ignore it or distract her with a toy...

She humps her toys, too, if she's very hyper while playing!


----------



## London (Jul 4, 2009)

Just wanted to add, as far as I'm aware, vets usually encourage to wait until males are at least 8 months before neutering. Well, at least I was advised that anyway.

Gambit is the same, around 5 months he started humping Kiki and is now frequently flashing his 'lipstick' (ewwww!). I wanted to wait until he was at least 8 months (or longer if he wasnt showing any sexual behaviour) but lately he's been pestering Kiki a lot so I have him booked in for the end of this month (about a week and half after he turns 8 months).


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

London said:


> Just wanted to add, as far as I'm aware, vets usually encourage to wait until males are at least 8 months before neutering. Well, at least I was advised that anyway.


Don't mean to sound challenging, but just to give additional perspective, my vet doesn't advise that. Waiting too long before neutering will often result in dogs who continue to hump, continue to mark, lift their leg to pee etc., after they've had the surgery, because the behaviors (all of which are associated with intact males) have become ingrained.

And with Jazz, and females in general, she advised getting her done before her first heat, which is why she was spayed around 4 1/2 months.


----------



## Starla (Sep 1, 2010)

Our male chi doesn't hump anything oddly is this odd? Chiquita on the other hand will once in a while hump her little cat bed but a quick "NO" will stop her. My sisters chi only humps when her and her husband are arguing. He'll just run up and hump who ever is losing it's quite funny, wrong but funny.


----------



## skwerlylove (Apr 24, 2010)

Pippa all of a sudden started humping Elliot. All the time. While they're playing, while Elliot is trying to eat...

I keep pushing her off and telling her no... but I think it is just a dominance thing. They've both been getting rather competitive lately and acting like "jealousy dogs".


----------



## DanaM71 (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm having the same issue with My Chi, Chico. He's 4-5 yrs old. My husband and I adopted him last sat. We picked him up from the vet yesterday, as he had to be fixed. As soon as we got home, he started to sniff at everything, especially our cat Binks. Binks is a very mellow cat and gets along well with dogs. Unfortunately, however, Chico could obviously sense just how mellow Binks is and attempted to hump him. I of course corrected him right away. He then decided to try humping my arm. Again, I corrected him. It's an issue that I hope with time and patience, he will learn to overcome.


----------



## London (Jul 4, 2009)

Tink said:


> Don't mean to sound challenging, but just to give additional perspective, my vet doesn't advise that. Waiting too long before neutering will often result in dogs who continue to hump, continue to mark, lift their leg to pee etc., after they've had the surgery, because the behaviors (all of which are associated with intact males) have become ingrained.
> 
> And with Jazz, and females in general, she advised getting her done before her first heat, which is why she was spayed around 4 1/2 months.


Fair enough, each vets opinion will differ but I personally believe, and especially with the size of Chihuahuas, unless they are already showing signs on unwanted sexual behaviour, there's no need for them to be put through surgery.

Not to get all detailed, but Gambits testicles hadn't fully descended until at least 20 weeks anyway. 

My vet said to me that if he did start showing sexual behaviour, provided he was of a good weight and health, the youngest he would perform a neuter is 6 months but he'd prefer me to wait until 8 months.
Gambit has never marked in the house (touch wood) & even though I've said he humped, once I started clapping my hands, he hasnt really done it much since, so I don't believe it was sexual- probably more trying to dominate. We've only got about 2 weeks until his neuter anyway.

I do believe in spaying bitches before their first heat too (I've read up on it and believe it is beneficial), but personally I wouldn't put a 4.5 month old through that and would rather wait until 6 months (Not trying to get confrontational, just my opinion).

I don't think there's any _real_ reason to neuter a male pup so early unless he is showing unwanted behaviour


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

From 5-6 months, Bryco seemed to think he was made to hump and hump he did! I found the best thing to do was redirect his energy, with a toy, a quick walk, a chew treat, etc. 

You can get a can and put pennies in it and shake it when he starts...it will startle him. Eventually he will realize he shouldn't do it.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

I have a humper too. It's Lina lol. She has never humped a person, but has a large Stitch doll she humps on a daily basis. Sometimes I have to put it up so she'll stop actually. She's spayed so I believe it has to do with dominance.


----------



## London (Jul 4, 2009)

Kristin said:


> I have a humper too. It's Lina lol. She has never humped a person, but has a large Stitch doll she humps on a daily basis. Sometimes I have to put it up so she'll stop actually. She's spayed so I believe it has to do with dominance.


Haha, yep same as Kiki! She will actually take a toy (a loofah, perfect shape I guess :coolwink into her bed and hump it in privacy LOL. It was quite disturbing at first but I just clap whenever I see her and she doesn't do it very often anymore.
She's spayed too.


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

I've always heard to have them spayed/neutered no earlier than 6 months. I def. had my girls spayed before their first heat -- they were spayed between 6.5 and 7 months. I believe I had Bizkit neutered at 6 months (that was about 8 years ago so hard to remember--he may have been a hair older). Anyway, my younger girls humps the older one. I think that's a dominance issue with her. She seems to be the alpha female. I don't think I've ever seen Bizkit hump anything except his "girlfriend" (a stuffed toy). He stills marks his territory (as well as he can without hiking a leg - his knees are apparently too bad for that so he's stopped doing it altogether--even to pee).
Aside from health benefits, I don't think there are any guarantees regarding the other behaviors that spaying/neutering may or may not help with--including humping (but it doesn't really bother me personally).


----------

